# IRC-Server für das lokale Netzwerk?



## Angel4585 (10. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Chatprogramm schreiben, mit welchem  man sich in das IRC-Netz verbinden können soll.
Jetzt ist mir gerade der Gedanke gekommen das es vielleicht möglich ist auch ein Serverprogramm für das lokale Netzwerk zu schreiben, damit man einen lokalen IRC-Server hat, ein lokales IRC-Netz wenn man so will.

geht sowas? Wie muss ich das machen? Kennt ihr gute Tutorials zu dem Thema?

mfg Angel


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

na bevor ich nen irc server schreibe, würd ich mich erstmal an nem client versuchen: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1459.html


----------



## HoaX (10. Jun 2007)

richtig, mach erstmal n passenden client, dann is der server auch nichtmehr all zu schwer. gehn tuts auf jedenfall, ich kenne mehrere firmen bei denen intern ein irc-server läuft zur kommunikation der mitarbeiter


----------



## Angel4585 (10. Jun 2007)

OK, scheint garnicht so einfach zu sein wie ich dachte..

Gibts da ein gutes Tutorial? Das von Roar beschreibt zwar das Protokoll, aber mit welchen Komponenten ich arbeiten muss und was ich genau an Text senden muss, also mit welchen Formatierungen, das kann ich daraus nicht wirklich lesen.


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

was für komponenten  :bahnhof: 
hier übrigens das gleiche dokument nur mit links, geht besser zu lesen: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html


----------



## welterde (17. Jun 2007)

wozu einen weiteren schreiben?
gibt doch schon genug ircd's
z.b. ngircd(der wird auch noch aktiv weiterentwickelt)


----------



## HoaX (17. Jun 2007)

also ngircd is der letzte kack, den kann man schön abschießen als client. aber recht hast du - es gibt genügend fertige. was ich persönlich mag ist ircd-hybrid


----------



## welterde (17. Jun 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ngircd is der letzte kack, den kann man schön abschießen als client.


echt? wäre mir neu


----------



## HoaX (17. Jun 2007)

doch, erst die tage wiedermal mit begeisterung festgestellt.


----------



## welterde (17. Jun 2007)

erzähl mal, was du gemacht hast, vlt. kann man es patchen.


----------



## HoaX (17. Jun 2007)

version 0.10.0-3 (ubuntu-feisty)

einfach installiert und dann den suzy-bot joinen lassen. blubb war der server gecrashed. hab mir noch nicht die mühe gemacht das zu analysieren. der hybrid macht keine solche mucken.


----------



## welterde (17. Jun 2007)

das ist seltsam...
ich hab hier 2 bots am laufen und keinerlei probleme


----------



## HoaX (17. Jun 2007)

kommt auf den bot an, suzy sendet scheinbar was wo den server in den selbstmord treibt - das darf nicht passieren.


----------

